

A thief about to snatch your encrypted laptop while it's on and decrypted? - zx2c4
http://git.zx2c4.com/knock-knock-token/tree/knock-knock-token.c

======
inetsee
This seems like a rather unreliable way of protecting information on a laptop.
I have a vague recollection of a program that uses Bluetooth to link a cell
phone to a laptop. If the cell phone gets too far away from the laptop (if you
walk away from your laptop, or someone runs away with your laptop), the
program locks the laptop, requiring the password to unlock it.

~~~
zx2c4
Bluetooth is a decent way of doing it too. However merely locking the laptop
is insufficient for protecting the data on the hard drive, since even when the
screen is locked, the encryption key of the hard drive is still in memory. The
solution is to securely wipe memory and shut off.

